# 20 week anomaly scan in UK... what to expect?



## Meezerowner

Hi all,

So I'm 20 weeks today and my anomaly scan is booked for Monday. I was just wondering what I should expect. My scan is at 10:20am and then I have my first appt with consultant at 11:00am. So will the scan take 40 mins or what?? I know they have to take measurements and stuff and I guess everything has to be done twice with twins? My OH is taking time off work to go to scan and he wants to know in the nicest possible way how long it will take lol!

Also what sort of things will happen at consultant appt? I have DCDA twins so was wondering what to expect. Is this an opportunity to ask questions or is it a physical exam?? 

Any info appreciated!


----------



## mommy2010

Meezerowner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I'm 20 weeks today and my anomaly scan is booked for Monday. I was just wondering what I should expect. My scan is at 10:20am and then I have my first appt with consultant at 11:00am. So will the scan take 40 mins or what?? I know they have to take measurements and stuff and I guess everything has to be done twice with twins? My OH is taking time off work to go to scan and he wants to know in the nicest possible way how long it will take lol!
> 
> Also what sort of things will happen at consultant appt? I have DCDA twins so was wondering what to expect. Is this an opportunity to ask questions or is it a physical exam??
> 
> Any info appreciated!



hi there i had my 20 week scan just a 2 weeks ago and the scan did take quite some time as they check for absuloutly everythink , like the spine, kidneys, checks for queft lip , stomach , hands , feet and so on basically measure and check every inch of babys body and with twins sometimes thy have problems measuing correctly so have to take there time and maybe wait for baby to move round . 

i attend birmingham womens hospital and some days ive been in thr 3-4 hours as each time i go for a scan i have to then see a nurse, a consultant, then bloods each time aving to wait in seprate waiting rooms 

with my consultant he would just ask questions , go over urine tests incase any infections, ask me about feeling movments ,and any plans for birth ect...


hope this helps xx


----------



## Meezerowner

Thanks for your reply.

I thought the scan would prob be quite involved but as this is my 1st I wasn't sure. I'm worried if the scan is running late it will clash with my consultant appt which is a seperate clinic. But my Mum and OH are coming so they will have to let them know I guess if I'm not finished with the scan.

What sort of things are good to ask about? The only thing I can think of at the moment is I want to know what their policy is on induction with twins i.e. will I be allowed to wait it out or do they routinely induce at 37 or 38 weeks.

I'm sure there are loads of other things that I should be asking just don't know what they are tho!

Did you get to find out what you were having or did you decide not to?? I still don't know if I should or not.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi, 

We had our anomally scan at 19+1 and they made me a double appointment which should have lasted 40 minutes. Luckily our babies were behaving and let the sonographers get all of their measurements easily. I think we were in the scan room for 30 mins at the most and about 10 mins of that was them trying to sex our little girl - she had her legs closed for 
ages!!

X


----------



## mommy2010

Meezerowner said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I thought the scan would prob be quite involved but as this is my 1st I wasn't sure. I'm worried if the scan is running late it will clash with my consultant appt which is a seperate clinic. But my Mum and OH are coming so they will have to let them know I guess if I'm not finished with the scan.
> 
> What sort of things are good to ask about? The only thing I can think of at the moment is I want to know what their policy is on induction with twins i.e. will I be allowed to wait it out or do they routinely induce at 37 or 38 weeks.
> 
> I'm sure there are loads of other things that I should be asking just don't know what they are tho!
> 
> Did you get to find out what you were having or did you decide not to?? I still don't know if I should or not.




yes i found out 2 boys although she did have a problem at first one baby didnt like flashing haha. im the same wen i see my consultant i go mind blank . but with twins u have the option of either cserian or natural birth and thy ask u to think about these things . its hard with twins u never no wat questions to ask ive got a son already so already know how labour and pain relif drugs work . but if its your first pregnancy u might want to ask them about that .i cant think of any more questions myself lol x

i dont have a pecific time to see my consultant its in the same hospital but about 2 mins walk from scan department . 

gdluck :D xx


----------

